# Lưu ý khi thử thai que thử xuất hiện 1 vạch đậm, 1 vạch mờ



## ipreg (29/3/21)

“Tại sao que thử thai 1 vạch đậm 1 vạch mờ?" là một trong những câu hỏi khiến các chị em đau đầu nhất. Bởi vì khi hình ảnh của que thử thai bị như thế thì các chị em sẽ không biết mình có thật sự mang thai không để từ đó lập ra kế hoạch mới cho mình. Hiểu được nỗi khổ đó, sau đây iPREG sẽ cùng các bạn giải đáp câu hỏi “Tại sao que thử thai 1 vạch đậm 1 vạch mờ” cho các bạn nhé.

*Vậy que thử thai là gì?*

Que thử thai là một dụng cụ dùng để đo lường xem bạn có mang thai hay không và nó thường cho kết quả khá chính xác. Que thử thai hiện nay được bán khá nhiều trên thị trường và được bán với mức giá khá rẻ nên chúng được rất nhiều người lựa chọn và sử dụng.

*Que thử thai 1 vạch đậm 1 vạch mờ thì có mang thai hay không?*

*



*​
Theo hướng dẫn của các bác sĩ khi que thử thai 2 vạch thì chắc bạn đã mang thai, tuy nhiên nếu bạn sợ rằng không đúng thì bạn có thể thử lại 1 hoặc 2 lần để có thể cho một kết quả chính xác hơn, chắc chắn rằng ở những lần thử tiếp theo bạn sẽ biết được bản thân mình có mang thai hay không?

*Tại sao khi thử thai lại cho kết quả 1 vạch đậm 1 vạch mờ?*

Có nhiều nguyên nhân để làm cho kết quả của que thử thai hiện lên những hình ảnh như vậy, cụ thể là những nguyên nhân sau:


*Do tuổi thai còn ít*: Có thể bạn đã thử thai quá sớm sau khoản thời gian quan hệ, thông thường thời điểm tốt nhất khi thử thai sau ngày quan hệ là khoảng 7-10 ngày. Nếu bạn thử trước khoảng thời gian này que thử sẽ cho kết quả không rõ ràng hoặc không chính xác.
*Do uống quá nhiều nước trước khi thử*: Đây cũng là một trong những trường hợp hay gặp khi que thử cho kết quả 1 vạch đậm 1 vạch mờ. Việc uống quá nhiều nước trước khi thử thai sẽ làm cho nồng độ hCG trong nước tiểu sẽ bị giảm đi, điều này sẽ dẫn đến kết quả đo bị sai lệch.
*Do sử dụng không đúng cách*: Có nhiều chị em khi mua que thử thai về không đọc trước những hướng dẫn sử dụng mà vội vàng thử rồi dẫn đến kết quả không chính xác. Khi sử dụng que thử thai, chúng ta nên cho mực nước tiểu ở dưới mũi tên của que và để que thử thai trong vòng 15 phút, nếu cho mực nước nhiều hơn mũi tên hoặc để không đúng thời gian quy định thì kết quả cho ra không đúng.
*Những vấn đề gì cần lưu ý khi que thử thai gặp tình trạng 1 vạch đậm 1 vạch mờ?*

*



*​
Khi gặp trường hợp này bạn hãy lưu ý những vấn đề sau đây:


Nếu que thử thai hiện lên hình ảnh 1 vạch đậm 1 vạch mờ, các chị em nên thử thai lại một lần nữa, hoặc đợi vài ngày nữa để thử lại. Lúc này mức độ hCG trong cơ thể đã ổn định và có thể cho kết quả đúng hơn.
Lựa chọn que thử thai tốt, thuộc thương hiệu có uy tín và có tên tuổi để thử thai, tránh dùng lại que thử thai đã thử rồi.
Khi thử thai, các chị em tránh sử dụng các chất kích thích, hoặc các loại thuốc điều trị để có thể cho kết quả chính xác nhất.
Nếu các chị em đã làm đúng theo hướng dẫn mà kết quả của que thử vẫn hiện lên hình ảnh 1 vạch đậm 1 vạch mờ như thế thì hãy đến các trung tâm y tế để thăm khám nhé.
Mong rằng với bài viết trên của iPREG đã có thể giải đáp cho các bạn câu hỏi “Tại sao que thử thai 1 vạch đậm 1 vạch mờ”. Hy vọng với những thông tin trên phần nào sẽ giúp ích được cho các trong cuộc sống.


----------

